# Conflicting signatures ***resolved***



## ROUNDWIRE

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I am trying to install a modified version of apex from SD card. I get the following message, "Install failed because an app with the same name with conflicting signatures is already installed". How do I resolve the signatures? What is the signature?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

resolution..... apparently there were some corrupted files? i was trying to install a modified apex launcher to enable the dock bar while in tablet mode on my gnex (aokp mil4). i tried to do this by deleting the apex files via root explorer, in system/app and data/app. i just did a wipe/factory reset and flashed aopk b28 and was able to delete apex and install the modified version using root explorer. all is well!


----------

